# Change of occupancy- Groub B to Single Family Dwelling



## MikeC (Oct 21, 2016)

Code: 2009 I-Codes

History of the structure: Single Family Dwelling probably built in 1920s.  In 1960 the American Red Cross purchased it and began using it as their regional office.  It is now being purchased by someone who wishes to use as a single family dwelling again.  With the exception of a commercial kitchen being installed, it has been mostly unaltered original. 

I know how to handle change of occupancies for just about anything else, but I have no clue on how to deal with the transition from any occupancy classification in the IBC back to the IRC.  What, if anything, needs to be brought into compliance with the current IRC.  Where can I find this in the books?  Do I make them remove the commercial range from the kitchen?  Smoke alarms? CO?  Electric?

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 21, 2016)

IMO, the IBC is more restrictive so you should be good although if they leave the comm. range it would have to be up kept per requirements or changed to a residential type range which is probably the way to go.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 21, 2016)

my250r11 said:


> IMO, the IBC is more restrictive so you should be good although if they leave the comm. range it would have to be up kept per requirements or changed to a residential type range which is probably the way to go.



Agreed.............................


----------



## MikeC (Oct 21, 2016)

So, just to clarify, even though the structure hasn't been updated since before the days of any real building codes, it is okay to just print out a COO with a single family dwelling classification? 

At minimum, I believe I should enforce R314.3.1 and R315.2. (smoke & CO alarms in existing structures).  I also don't like the idea of leaving the commercial range (G2447.3) in place due to the maintenance required to the exhaust & fire suppression system.  If left in place, I would be sure to note proper maintenance and upkeep on the COO.

Thanks again!


----------



## north star (Oct 21, 2016)

*+ & + & +*


Is there no C  of  O on file ?......If not, then you might
need to inspect for IRC requirements, including the Comm.
Range & Exhaust System.

Document, ...document, ...document, ...document !


*+ & + & +*


----------



## cda (Oct 21, 2016)

Would update bedroom windows if they do not meet code

Smoke alarms interconnected


----------



## cda (Oct 21, 2016)

Still do not understand if I like to cook and have fancy equipment ,,, code says no

As long as installed properly


----------



## steveray (Oct 21, 2016)

IEBC....Smokes, CO, EERO, and sadly maybe even energy and sprinklers would (or may) come into play....

Do you have R110.2?


----------



## MikeC (Oct 21, 2016)

There is a COO on file from an antiquated state regulation (PA Fire & Panic Act) which was mostly replaced by I-codes in 2004.  Under the state regs this COO remains valid.  This Occupancy Group is equivalent to a B.

cda, I completely agree with you.  I enjoy cooking and I am envious every time I inspect a new commercial kitchen.  With that being said, there are some near commercial appliances out there that are listed and labeled for domestic use.  Real nice top of the line stuff with big price tags.  I would assume the requirement is due to CO and clearance to combustibles (wood cabinets, etc...)  Some of these commercial ranges have a combined 500,000 btu rating.  That is 500,000 btu's of CO and other byproducts being released into the house.  In addition to that the surfaces can get very hot.  You wouldn't want children running around one of these things while it is in operation.


----------

